

Ask HN: Single founder seeks SEO/promoter for revenue share - hbar

I'm on the lookout for a SEO/promoter interested in a revenue-share agreement.  I have approached a couple with this idea but most seem to think I'll  disappear once the results start coming or that they could build a site themselves.  On my end, knowing who is worth the time in the first place is a challenge.<p>The site is a non-trivial application in the travel industry and is well-liked by almost everyone I've shown it to.  It's been in the press a few times and had a bunch of resulting  sales, but I don't have the time to continually promote it -- I'm a one man operation and I need to focus on other things, like actually working on the site itself.  I'd like to take a hands-off approach to promotion and I have no problem sharing revenues and signing contracts if it gets me somewhere.<p>There's no way I am in a unique situation here -- most single founders have probably been in the same position.  Any recommendations?
======
ig1
Are you sure marketing is the correct approach for your solution, from your
light description it sounds like something that might be better suited for
direct sales as opposed to marketing.

~~~
hbar
Maybe I should replace the word "marketing" with "promotion".

------
coryl
Have you thought about opening an affiliate program?

------
xtac
I'd like to talk you about this, what is your email?

~~~
hbar
bedmap@bedmap.com

